# Can dogs digest teeth?



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Luc got a goat head Friday night, Neb a lamb head. 

They both ate the teeth (Teagan got a goat head but didn't eat the teeth). 

I expected to see them in their poop by now and haven't. Can dogs digest teeth so that they don't just pass through?


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. I believe teeth are the hardest material found in most animals (enamel). However, I think (not 100% sure) that is only the top of the tooth (not the root). So it might be possible it passed without you seeing it since it is very small.

Of course, I might be completely wrong - someone correct me if I am.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, considering most dogs swallow their own teeth when their going through the teething stage, I would guess that they _should_ be able to pass them. At least the teeth they ate aren't sharp and pointed or anything, much like their own that they would swallow in puppyhood.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, they should be able to pass them - not worried about that - was wondering if they would pass in more-or-less their original form.

Winkin, that's what I thought. 

Maybe I did just miss them. Still, what are the chances that for 2 dogs, 2 heads, I didn't see a single one? Unless they move through the digestive tract more slowly than I think.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That totally grossed me out, but i think they pass thru easily.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

You probably just missed them when digging thru the


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe that's the problem, I didn't dig through it!

Darn, I was hoping to see teeth in poop. I'm WEIRD!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jarnMaybe that's the problem, I didn't dig through it!
> 
> Darn, I was hoping to see teeth in poop. I'm WEIRD!


LOL


----------

